# World's Top Tourist Destinations - Does It Influence Your Travel Plans?



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*World's Top Tourism Destinations *
Source : http://www.world-tourism.org/facts/eng/pdf/indicators/Top25_ita.pdf

Do you get the mob mentality of visiting popular tourist destinations? Does such a list of popular tourist destinations influence your travel plans?










*2004 Data in Millions of Arrivals*
1. France - 75.1
2. Spain - 53.6
3. United States - 46.1
4. China - 41.8
5. Italy - 37.1
6. UK - 27.8
7. Hong Kong - 21.8
8. Mexico - 20.6
9. Germany - 20.1
10. Austria - 19.4
11. Canada - 19.2
12. Turkey - 16.8
13. Malaysia - 15.7
14. Ukraine - 15.6
15. Poland - 14.3


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Not me... I go where I want to... when I want to.. I couldn't care less what other people do.


----------



## marathon (Jun 6, 2004)

^ pretty much yeah


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

No, because everyone is an individual and likes different things.

BTW I'm surprised that the Ukraine is ranked so high.


----------



## Lee (Jun 2, 2003)

Not at all. For instance with Spain, I get the bad impression of overcrowed beaches with too many drunk people from Britain and Germany. They need LESS tourists!


----------



## dmg1mn (Oct 1, 2005)

No, Doesn't influence me.


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

Those tend to be the overly priced-bad service destinations.


----------



## urbane (Jan 4, 2005)

not really, if anything i would avoid them (not speaking of entire countries but specific cities or more likely specific attractions within a country).


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

No. I visit what interests me, not what interests others.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Lee said:


> Not at all. For instance with Spain, I get the bad impression of overcrowed beaches with too many drunk people from Britain and Germany. They need LESS tourists!


You are completely wrong!
hno:
That is in Summer in 2 or 3 coast resorts only, mainly Benidorm, Torremolinos and Lloret de Mar.
:runaway:

About the question of this thread:
No, I travel where I want, I do not care about top destinations!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Hong Kong's is very interesting cause it's a small place but yet gets in the top 10 spot. And alot of these tourists are only visiting the city and not the mainland, maybe except Shenzhen.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Even for the larger countries on the lists, few international tourists will have the time to see the whole country. Often they would concentrate on the key tourist centres - ie. the cities. For example, many people visiting China will see Beijing, Shanghai, and Guilin, but not Tibet. However, on these rankings, they're aggregated by country so the effects are not as evident.


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

yes for me


----------



## HoustonTexas (Nov 30, 2004)

Not for me... My dad's work really influences where I go next.. Unless I just go for another reason.


----------



## Citrus-Fruit (Mar 26, 2005)

UK's had an 8% increase last year despite the terroist attacks, its up to over 30,000,000 now which is great news.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

No, I travel where I get the urge to go.


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

Lists like that certainly don't interest me in any way but for things I do enjoy(espeically landscape) the most famous areas are often the best, thats to say going off the beaten track just for the sake of it isnt always the best idea IMHO.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Such lists don't influence my travel plans. Recently my travel plans are more influenced by the place of the next events of the student association AEGEE.


----------



## bay_area (Dec 31, 2002)

Never.


----------



## Baianóide (Aug 9, 2005)

No, never


----------

